# best (cheapest) place to buy a new computer



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm needing a new computer, used to be you could find much better deals when you ordered your computer from a company rather than buying one off the shelf at a store. But since the last time I bought one the company I used to buy from has changed. They no longer offer a full line selection where you can pick all of your components, seems they have switched to building nothing but "gammers". 

Where is the best place to shop where I can build my own machine for a decent price?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Dell still does the build your own to suit. Add to Compare

Everyone of theirs is a Custom Button where you can add whatever you want on any machine you choose, from the least priced at $349., to well that is up to you what the top end would be. LOL


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

best (cheapest) can be sort of an oxymoron. Inexpensive with good value is a term I'd use.

Too bad you can't hold off until a new version of the Windows operating system is released. The last two I purchased I bought on release day at super bargain prices. The last was PC only and not just a package, but I don't need much more than a basic computer.

Best wishes for finding just what you want/need.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree with Arabian Knight. Dell has some decent pc's for the price. Check out their Vostro desktop line. Company I know uses these in a 24/7 environment and are rock solid.

If were to purchase a new desktop for everyday use, it would be one of these Dell models.


----------



## Kari (Mar 24, 2008)

Dup Post....


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I haven't shopped for years, when I bought this machine it was a emergency replacement so I had to take something off the shelf.

Before I've had good luck buying good solid performing machines from a place called ibuypower.com. But as I said it seems they have seemed to moved into building gaming machines. I don't need the high speed high performance video cards and the like.

I'll check out Dell and see.


----------



## mduncn52 (Sep 8, 2007)

Build your own. So much easier. Buy a case that u like. I use a full tower. Power supply lasts almost forever. Hard drive(s) keep your info and you dont have to transfer it all. I just replaced my Motherboard $39.00/ AMD 64 dual core 3.2 mgzh $60.00 and OEM Win 7 $100.00. like new computer. MB lasts about 3 yrs. Technology has made it obsolete by then anyway. Buy another MB for $40 bucks and a new whizbang CPU for $60. New Computer every 3 yrs.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

People have to remember not everyone is technical handy that way that they can build one themselves, or have the time to do so.
I would rather have a computer company build one to suit me then trying to do a computer build from scratch on my own. Even if it means a few extra bucks. 
Although I did not customize much at all on this iMac. But I should did my Dell that I used for 7 years, before I got this Mac. But I had Dell do it not me.


----------

